# The Temptation in the Garden, Part 1



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 16, 2006)

What happens when the Word of God is twisted, changed or added to?

April 16, 2006
The Temptation - Part 1, Genesis 3:1-7, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

